
Why BPG will replace GIFs and not only - Eek
https://eek.ro/why-bpg-will-replace-gifs-and-not-only
======
catalintro
can't web workers be used not to lock the main thread ?

also for some speed fire up multiple workers?

~~~
Eek
For surely but unfortunately no one tried to manually optimised the code, the
current javascript decompiler is compiled from C using emscripten

------
catalintro
nice logo

